# Poppy seeds?



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Okay - having had two really urgent and quick attacks today, I'm wondering if the bagel I had this morning with poppy seeds had anything to do with it. Does anybody else have problems with poppy seeds?------------------"When I find myself fading, I close my eyes and realize my friends are my energy." (anonymous) *Missycat*


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hey Missycat


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hey Missycat







YEP, all seeds, especially poppy kick my butt. Major "D", with tons of little seeds floating around the toilet. YUCK.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

What, what, what?


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Oh. Maybe that was it then. YUCK IS RIGHT!!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Seeds are a no-no on the low-fiber diet the doctor gave me. I always try to peel them off a hamburger bun. (Good luck on that!) When I eat hamburgers out, I never know if it's the extra fat in the hamburger or the seeds that get to me. Hard to know what sets me off, though. You're a chemist -- doesn't it take one-two days for any food to reach the colon? That's what we were told at an IBS meeting here. Therefore: the four slices of buttery poundcake I ate wasn't the reason I had to run from the market two hours later! Bull! Not to get off the subject, but I'm wondering why no-one has gone to BKitts post about "a call to action!" The IFFDG is organizing a letter campaign to get Alesetron out on the market sooner than seven years (maybe even six months!) Maybe you're all happy with Caltrate or whatever else you're doing, but flooding the offices of our senators and congressman could shine a light on this condition in general! (Sorry to prostelyize!) Very Best. Persist.


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Sorry







I don't know what the heck happened there.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

I am like Persistance. I have discovered that no matter what size the seed is, my body will go into an uproar because of it. I question the 2 day digestion theory also. If that is true, why can I be feeling terrific until I eat a trigger food and within 1-2 hours I am making several urgent trips to the bathroom.Try avoiding seeds and hopefully you won't be having these urgent trips.Good luck.Chris------------------Live life to its fullest!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

Actually, today I had some mild D, and I noticed sesame seeds in mine (from a burger I had last night). Now that I think about it, I often see sesame seeds in my D, so ya, maybe they do cause a problem for me. I don't often eat poppy seeds because they always get stuck in my teeth.


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

Seeds and nuts of any kind are hard to digest. These culprits can even be triggers for diverticulitis, a serious condition involving inflamation of the colon sacs. Poppy seeds, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, caraway seeds, tomato seeds, cucumber seeds, summer squash seeds...the list goes on...I always avoid them.Same with nuts and also corn, popcorn...No wonder I'd rather do my own cooking than eat in a restaurant!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

I can't eat nuts or any seeds! What really stinks is my favorite fast food place (BK) only has sesame seed buns! I even wrote to them once asking them to consider some seedless burgers! Miss those chicken sandwiches!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I guess seeds have never been a problem for me before..... but you all know how this ridiculous condition is - just when you seem to have things figured out, something new causes you problems. I'll be avoiding seeds from now on.......------------------"When I find myself fading, I close my eyes and realize my friends are my energy." (anonymous) *Missycat*


----------

